# Overdirve in Rogue



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Purchased, but waiting on delivery. 
What's the best way to use Overdrive?
What about using the Sport mode?
Thanks,


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I find that turning it off on a hill, helps power you up the hill. With the od on, it wants to shift to the highest " gear ". Turning it off helps keep the rpm's higher. I think the sport mode does the same only even better. If you have sport on, the transmission wont switch at 2000 or so rpm's. It will hold the rpm's to a higher level thus more torque and power. Bad for gas mileage but good for fun driving. Iv'e got about 1500 kms on my rogue now. At 2500 kms I'll be using the sport mode often. For now, trying to keep rpm's as low as possible. I heard one reviewer comment that using the low gear was quickest way to go from 0-60mph. I think he made a mistake, on my rogue, the tranny is screaming at about 25mph. So I cant imagine going to 60 in low. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks. Think I'll just leave mine on all the time.
_Happy Motoring!_:nerd:


----------

